# Medium light LED?



## Cremepuff (Dec 14, 2016)

Basically what the title says. I'm a newbie to the planted tank word and was wondering what LED light fixtures out there provide medium light? I'm planning a 20 gallon long tank using flourite as substrate. Most of the plants I would like fall into the low/medium light spectrum. 

My other question is, medium light is a good balance between plant growth and having to trim regularly correct? By using medium light, will I still require Co2 and ferts? Or would they just be an added bonus to the plant health? 

Sorry if this sounds confusing. I am quite overwhelmed by the whole aspect of getting the right light, needing CO2, needing ferts, and all that other good stuff :help:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> Basically what the title says. I'm a newbie to the planted tank word and was wondering what LED light fixtures out there provide medium light? I'm planning a 20 gallon long tank using flourite as substrate. Most of the plants I would like fall into the low/medium light spectrum.


Depending on what you are willing to spend determines your lighting more than anything. You can get a "high light" dimmable fixture to cover all bases.
Currently some of the cheaper LED lights would be more than low/medium as they stand for your tank.




> My other question is, medium light is a good balance between plant growth and having to trim regularly correct? By using medium light, will I still require Co2 and ferts? Or would they just be an added bonus to the plant health?


CO2 IS a "fertilizer".. so should be considered as such.. Even low light plants can benefit from them, though there is no "bright line" between what is naturally provided and when one needs to supplement..or even how much.

At 30x12x12 almost any new LED will be medium light if the emitters are bigger than .2W (older or eek bay specials, very few still being used)

https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...8&qid=1481740826&sr=8-2&keywords=beamswork+30

Probably more light than necessary.. but at least it has "potential".. 
Finding the 3 row is much lower output ..but.. why???
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019YXYO0...ubtag=4324b6b4e6b0464d1bece27fb6b07364_S&th=1 
Easier (usually) to deal w/ too much light than not enough. 
Oh and you can hack in a cheap dimmer.. Really is quite easy..though not everyones cup of tea.


----------



## Cremepuff (Dec 14, 2016)

I plan on spending at the most $100 for the LED fixture. I was thinking the finnex planted + or the finnex stingray. I'm just worried that by using such a high light fixture such as the planted +, I'm going to have a lot of algae and have to trim it every week. Not that weekly trimming are an issue, but I can't guarantee I can do it so often every time.

By using a medium LED fixture I figured that I could save some money since the plants I want don't really need high light to thrive (just to grow faster). I also figured that by having a shallower tank, most of those fixtures that are rated low/medium might be more medium/high (correct me if I'm wrong).

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> Easier (usually) to deal w/ too much light than not enough.
> Oh and you can hack in a cheap dimmer.. Really is quite easy..though not everyones cup of tea.


If that's the case, would you suggest I just go with a high light fixture? I believe there are some dimmer mods that can be done with the finnex planted +. Are there any other fixtures similar to the Medium/High Light Plant rated finnex planted +?

Bump:


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Cremepuff said:


> By using a medium LED fixture I figured that I could save some money since the plants I want don't really need high light to thrive (just to grow faster). I also figured that by having a shallower tank, most of those fixtures that are rated low/medium might be more medium/high (correct me if I'm wrong).


You are correct. You want PAR values for the fixtures, high, medium and low light is kind of arbitrary as a deep tank can be low light, but a shallow one will be high light. If you want medium light look for a fixture that provides about 40 PAR at the SUBSTRATE, not the bottom of the tank, so if you have a 9 inch deep tank, with 2 inches of gravel, you really have only 7 inches of depth. I would recommend spending a little more on a high light fixture that you can dim, it will allow you to use it in the future if you want high tech and will work dimmed down right now.


----------



## Cremepuff (Dec 14, 2016)

sohankpatel said:


> I would recommend spending a little more on a high light fixture that you can dim, it will allow you to use it in the future if you want high tech and will work dimmed down right now.


Hmm, I do know that the current satellite plus has a PAR reading of about 45 at the substrate level (about 10"). It also can be dimmed based on the color presets. Not a big fan of all the fancy weather settings which probably adds more money to the product itself. The other issue I have with it is that the 24"-30" fixture is really only 22", which leaves a good size gap on both ends of the tank. 

Do you know of any other LED fixtures that are high light with a dimmer option? Whether the dimmer is compatible with the fixture or needs to be modded in. 

P.S. I really appreciate all the replies I am getting, it's definitely helping me get into the right direction roud:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

These are like $3 on eek pbay










PWM dimmer goes between power supply and head unit..


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Cremepuff said:


> Hmm, I do know that the current satellite plus has a PAR reading of about 45 at the substrate level (about 10"). It also can be dimmed based on the color presets. Not a big fan of all the fancy weather settings which probably adds more money to the product itself. The other issue I have with it is that the 24"-30" fixture is really only 22", which leaves a good size gap on both ends of the tank.
> 
> Do you know of any other LED fixtures that are high light with a dimmer option? Whether the dimmer is compatible with the fixture or needs to be modded in.
> 
> P.S. I really appreciate all the replies I am getting, it's definitely helping me get into the right direction roud:


The planted+24/7 is the best choice, High light and would need to be dimmed and would work on a larger tank in the future. Everything is built into the light, dimmer and all.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

sohankpatel said:


> The planted+24/7 is the best choice, High light and would need to be dimmed and would work on a larger tank in the future. Everything is built into the light, dimmer and all.


I love the 24/7 on my 20 long, but I'd only get it if you have your heart set on the 24/7 cycle. If not, I'd get the Beamswork @jeffkrol suggested. I'm currently using the 24/7 cycle, but it took a while to dial in. 

I originally started with 2 layers of window screen on the lid to reduce lighting (light limited to reduce potential for algae). I then removed one layer once the plants were more established and added DIY CO2, and then removed the remaining layer of window screen when I added floating plants. 

No algae issues other than the usual couple of spots of haze on the glass and a tiny bit of algae on a Java fern that is really close to the surface. In fact, I actually nursed a carpet of hair algae infested S. Repens (got super cheap from lfs) back to somewhat healthy through all of that. No more hair algae, but I'm now waiting on enough new growth to clean out the old, damaged leaves.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

You can also have a look at the *Chihiros A-Series Aquatic Aquarium High Output LED Lamp *, i have personally use this fixture in the 18 inch length, i have had great success with it so far.
I have used two to carpet Elatine hydropiper in a 15 gallon tank and 1 to grow low light plants in a 8 gallon tank, the fact that it has a an inline dimmer gives you control to adjust the intensity as needed, further there are adjustable legs that allows for height & length adjustments, also the price point makes it very affordable, with a 80cm @ around 99.00 or lower on popular auction site 162140165039.
Just another option.


----------



## GreenWild (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi, I've only ever used Flourite in my tanks (23 Ga Vistas) and currently have Finnex 24/7 and Satellite Pro + LED fixtures. Both lights are great and allow you to specifically adjust/dim light intensity. They have built-in (Finnex) and programmable (Satellite) 24 hour cycles which is really handy (essential?) when you're not home. With the fluorite and this kind of "low tech" set up (never dosed CO2, minimal liquid fertilizers), I've had no problem growing such "medium light" plants as: Echinodorus rose (beautiful feature plant with deep red leaves), star grass (I think it loves the iron rich Flourite), bacopa caroliniana, sagittaria subulata, S. repens. Of course, lower light plants like Anubias, java fern/moss and crypts have been no problem also in these tanks. Best of luck!


----------



## Cremepuff (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks, I'll definitely need some luck haha!

That's the good thing about both 24/7 fixtures is the cycles. Sometimes my work hours vary so it's hard to keep turning the light on and off at the same time everyday. The only concern about those two fixtures is that I've heard the finnex 24/7 doesn't have a long life, or the fixture will burn out after a couple months. And for the current, people have had trouble with condensation going into the fixture. Have you run into any of these problems or others with them? 

The plants I plan on putting in would be a couple swords, monte carlo, some repens, and reineckii mini. So a couple of low/medium light plants and some red ones to add a pop of color.

Bump:


charlie 1 said:


> You can also have a look at the *Chihiros A-Series Aquatic Aquarium High Output LED Lamp *


Never heard of that brand before, I'll definitely have to look it up. 

Bump:


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Buy an inexpensive timer to control when the light is on/off. This will also work with the Finnex 24/7 if you have it in a custom mode or the 24/7 mode (e.g. to keep it off in the middle of the night instead of moonlight).



Cremepuff said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely need some luck haha!
> 
> That's the good thing about both 24/7 fixtures is the cycles. Sometimes my work hours vary so it's hard to keep turning the light on and off at the same time everyday. The only concern about those two fixtures is that I've heard the finnex 24/7 doesn't have a long life, or the fixture will burn out after a couple months. And for the current, people have had trouble with condensation going into the fixture. Have you run into any of these problems or others with them?
> 
> ...


----------

